# New wheels from Easton?



## Der Jan (Jul 27, 2004)

Hi,

I live in the Netherlands. My dealer told me Easton is coming with various types of racing wheels. Does anybody know more about this?


----------



## daneil (Jun 25, 2002)

*Velomax*



Der Jan said:


> Hi,
> 
> I live in the Netherlands. My dealer told me Easton is coming with various types of racing wheels. Does anybody know more about this?



I don't know if there are any new wheels in the works, but Easton did recently buy Velomax so there's always the possibility. Check the Easton website www.easton.com


----------

